# meet Yoshi and evey



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

So we are keeping 2 babies from echos litter. one boy one girl (of course the boy will go with our other boys and the girl with mom and the other girls) Yoshi is the blue hooded and Evey the black and white


----------



## Zoi (Feb 24, 2011)

So adorable! ;;


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Really cute!!!!!!


----------



## cloudysky4 (Mar 28, 2011)

They are too cute! <3


----------



## arkindal (May 8, 2011)

Oh my god, the cuteness is overwhelming!!!


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you, I will try to get better pics posted soon


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

What cuties! I love the spots on their backs.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you! However if you read the over the rainbow bridge section, evey passed away tonight due to a freak accident :'(


----------

